
4chan User Attempts Suicide on Live Cam as Hundreds Watch and Do Nothing - pearjuice
http://aattp.org/4chan-user-attempts-suicide-on-live-cam-as-hundreds-watch-and-do-nothing-video/
======
carsongross
And when you stare into 4chan long enough, the 4chan also stares into you...

------
angersock
Anybody remember Gulf I?

The live streams from the bombings, almost like a video game.

Those were people too.

~~~
mikeyouse
I was a bit young for Gulf I, but I definitely remember the very uneasy
feeling of watching 'Shock and Awe' in 2003.

The world had a live-feed to the destruction of a city;

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NktsxucDvNI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NktsxucDvNI)

1,700 air sorties and over 500 cruise missiles impacting and broadcast live to
your living room. I wonder what the death toll from that night was.. 10,000?
More?

~~~
MetaCosm
Significantly less -- even the highest estimates on the invasion phase (not
just the shock and awe portion) where at 5600, and of course, the US
government claims an order of magnitude less than the 5600 number.

Shock and Awe was about display of power and infrastructure destruction... now
how many died due to lack of power, water, and various types of infrastructure
is an open question, and those deaths probably went on long after the
"invasion phrase"

~~~
mikeyouse

        Significantly less -- even the highest estimates on
        the invasion phase (not just the shock and awe portion)
        where at 5600
    

Not according to anything I've read.

 _Franks reportedly estimated soon after the invasion that there had been
30,000 Iraqi casualties as of April 9, 2003._

 _" Our analysis of the evidence leads to the conclusion that between 10,800
and 15,100 Iraqis were killed in the war. Of these, between 3,200 and 4,300
were noncombatants – that is: civilians who did not take up arms."_

 _The study author Carl Conetta reported: "All told, more than 40,000 Iraqis
were killed or injured,"_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_Iraq_War#Iraq...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_Iraq_War#Iraqi_invasion_casualties)

~~~
MetaCosm
You seem to not understand the context I was replying too, nor what I said.

> 1,700 air sorties and over 500 cruise missiles impacting and broadcast live
> to your living room. I wonder what the death toll from that night was..
> 10,000? More?

This was the initial comment I was replying to, about the shock and awe
campaign (read: Rapid Dominance). Since finding numbers for JUST the shock and
awe is virtually impossible (since it was only about 48 hours), I expanded the
time period to the entire "invasion phase", which was the initial military
incursion period, not the entirety of the war. The "invasion phase" ends when
you got your troops in country and footholds established.

This was all to correct that idea that 10,000 or more people died in two days
(March 19th - March 21st, 2003). Even according the IBC (the most inflated
numbers I could find) the end of shock and awe period numbers where at a
maximum 1,174

April 2003 Min: 996 Max: 1,174 \-
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_Body_Count](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_Body_Count)

------
unethical_ban
>John is an unfortunate Liberal soul who lives uncomfortably in the middle of
a Conservative hellscape. While he is not a fan of politicians, period, he has
developed a deep-seated hatred for the bigotry, fear mongering, and lies of
the Right Wing. He also rather enjoys steak.

Uh-huh. Also posting a Youtube link of it for all the heathens to take a look
at.

------
adamnemecek
I mean what could they really do?

------
aestra
This isn't the first time it has happened. I don't have the link, but a teen
streamed a completed a suicide a while back while hundreds watched. There was
a question if some of the onlookers knew he was serious/it was real.

------
sergiotapia
This isn't new. It's been happening for years now on 4Chan. Moderators (called
Janitors) _should_ have deleted the thread and alerted authorities as they
usually do. I wonder how the thread managed to stay alive for so long.

~~~
thrillgore
Because the janitors are absolute garbage. I see more illegal shit on the
"worksafe" boards stick around for hours and days on end without going
answered by any 4chan staff or volunteers.

------
acostoss
Hasn't this happened in the past? I recall viewing a successful attempt
sometime back in 2006.

------
lcasela
What can someone actually do in this type of situation?

I do I agree that it's disgusting that people were watching tho.

/b/ is literally the worst board on 4chan, I don't know why moot hasn't
deleted that board.

~~~
supergauntlet
It's a containment board, it keeps the shitposters from spilling into other
better boards. Same reason /s4s/ is still there - it's the board where people
go to shitpost so that the other boards don't have to be filled with it.

~~~
tyuop
>Same reason /s4s/ is still there - it's the board where people go to shitpost
so that the other boards don't have to be filled with it.

No, no, no. 4chan is still full of shitposting, and /s4s/'s own shitposting
has steadily been leaking into other boards. Moot has no idea how to manage
and build a community. His answer to troublemakers (spammers, shitposters,
idiots) is to give them their own place, hoping they'll just stay there and
leave everyone else alone. The racists, the misogynists, the ponyfuckers, you
name it. Then when they have established a presence (thanks in no small part
to his retarded policy) and people still complain about them, he says now he
can't get rid of their board, or they'd spill out into the others. This kind
of approach is, at best, horribly naive, and at worst, downright stupid. The
site has been hemorrhaging quality posters for years and creating abominations
like /s4s/ won't help to reverse the trend.

